# Community orchestras



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I play the recorder, I'm a beginner but I'm quite good. I'm trying to find out if there are any community orhcestras that I could qualify for but haven't found anything on google. I live in mexico city. Does anyone know of any community orchestras or ensembles I could audition for?


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Some kind of local recorder ensemble is your only chance.
The recorder isn't part of the standard 'symphony' orchestra, so there's nothing to join from that perspective.
GG


----------

